# 2021 Illinois finds and questions



## Tool fan

Ready for a new year and a new hunt 71* here today got me itching 
can’t wait to see what this year brings!!!


----------



## jaybo

I'm guessing southern Illinois could have a few within a week or so, and northern Illinois will be around 4 weeks after that. After a chilly week this week with even a little bit of snow predicted, it looks like we're in line for some 60's next week north of I-80.


----------



## Tool fan

Ya 70* two days ago snow and ice today 31* 
but I see a lot of 60* in the next week 🤞


----------



## Bob Gosnell

Yes would love to go to Shawnee forest to find some blacks. Don't find them up here in Wisco side of Illinois border


----------



## jaybo

Another web site reported a sighting in Marion, IL today. Wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## Tool fan

jaybo said:


> Another web site reported a sighting in Marion, IL today. Wouldn't surprise me...





jaybo said:


> Another web site reported a sighting in Marion, IL today. Wouldn't surprise me...


Awesome ty for the info


----------



## Lisa Bird

🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄 🤤


----------



## Tool fan

Lisa Bird said:


> 🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄 🤤


Welcome to the group hope we have a great season


----------



## carpet crawler

Bob Gosnell said:


> Yes would love to go to Shawnee forest to find some blacks. Don't find them up here in Wisco side of Illinois border


----------



## carpet crawler

Bob Gosnell said:


> Yes would love to go to Shawnee forest to find some blacks. Don't find them up here in Wisco side of Illinois border


Bob You ever been down to Shawnee I was thinking about it last year and didn't make it.I wouldn't even know where to start.Pretty big area.I live right on the Wis Ill border CC


----------



## Bob Gosnell

carpet crawler said:


> Bob You ever been down to Shawnee I was thinking about it last year and didn't make it.I wouldn't even know where to start.Pretty big area.I live right on the Wis Ill border CC


Same live Janesville area. Would love to go there. But honestly it's probably great right now. But the way the temps are looking 1st week of April we might be hunting by the 2nd week if the temps stay as predicted


----------



## rookiemistake19

Last year was epic at Shawnee. Parks reopened May 1 so it was like an “opening day” for shrooms right at the perfect time. I got to the parking area before 6 as the park ranger was unlocking the gate. Honestly the forest is huge but I did not have trouble finding them, nor did a lot of others. From WI as well and I love driving down into Illinois every season just for the adventure.


----------



## carpet crawler

What part of the park did you start at.Never been there. Thinking about going.


----------



## rookiemistake19

Giving the name of the park probably already has me in hot water with some folks on this thread. Can’t tell you that part crawler. You know how it is.


----------



## ckorte

Found 1 in Madison county. Walked 1.5 hours.


----------



## Osa Neathery

New to Livingston County. Lived in DuPage County since 2002, need a buddy around these parts.


----------



## Tool fan

ckorte said:


> Found 1 in Madison county. Walked 1.5 hours.
> View attachment 37351


Ty for the reporting keep them coming 
looks like a week or so here in the quad cities


----------



## dXbowhntr

Tool fan said:


> Ready for a new year and a new hunt 71* here today got me itching
> can’t wait to see what this year brings!!!


Hello to the forum. Used to post years ago as dbowhntr but that account is linked to a dead email and I had to register a new name. Getting old-ish and it's hard to pull the bow back anymore and I will be switching to a crossbow so the new handle fits. Good luck all, nice weather we're having so far in 2021!


----------



## Tool fan

dXbowhntr said:


> Hello to the forum. Used to post years ago as dbowhntr but that account is linked to a dead email and I had to register a new name. Getting old-ish and it's hard to pull the bow back anymore and I will be switching to a crossbow so the new handle fits. Good luck all, nice weather we're having so far in 2021!
> View attachment 37465


Welcome back nice pick if you don’t mind what of il are you in?


----------



## dXbowhntr

Tool fan said:


> Welcome back nice pick if you don’t mind what of il are you in?


Found on a southern facing treeline in northern IL. This treeline has been a reliable indicator of the start of the season for me for a few years now.








April 26, 2019^








April 26, 2020^

All three photos are the same spot and are the first I found of the last three seasons. This year is 16 days earlier than the last two seasons.


----------



## Tool fan

dXbowhntr said:


> Found on a southern facing treeline in northern IL. This treeline has been a reliable indicator of the start of the season for me for a few years now.
> View attachment 37486
> 
> April 26, 2019^
> View attachment 37487
> 
> April 26, 2020^
> 
> All three photos are the same spot and are the first I found of the last three seasons. This year is 16 days earlier than the last two seasons.


Ya I’m trying to be patient but I don’t now how much longer I can wait I know if I go to my early spot I will find but will probably be pinkies just started a new job been kicking my butt will probably be going in the next few days to have a look normally I would already have hours in the woods best of luck will post anything helpful I find


----------



## dXbowhntr

Over on the Iowa forum I saw some talk about tree damage from last year's derecho. I've seen some places in my areas where trees came down but no really devastated areas. Still, it will be interesting to see if any of those downfall areas I've seen wind up producing morels.


----------



## jaybo

I think they're coming up just a bit earlier this year than average thanks to last weeks warm temps. They're starting to pop in south Will and Grundy counties.


----------



## Tool fan

Well I can say this I ran out of patience lol
I’m on the board left all to small central il


----------



## Tool fan

Also would like to add there where a lot off trees down in some of my spots one tree in particular was producing twenty plus a year found 0 there but maybe still to early there THE HUNT HAS BEGUN !


----------



## exxcomm

Hey TF,

Fellow QCA (non-metro) person here and signed up to provide morel support. ;-)

Went out last week but came up dry (like the season @ that point) and only saw remains of giant puffballs and old hard wood lovers.
Thinking about getting some oyster inoculated wood dowels to "seed" some of the dead hard wood on my land to stretch mushroom season and make an excuse to go 'shrooming more often.

Now that we've had some significant rain I think you're right and the season is here!

Hope you (and I) score some greys and blacks this week!


----------



## Tool fan

exxcomm said:


> Hey TF,
> 
> Fellow QCA (non-metro) person here and signed up to provide morel support. ;-)
> 
> Went out last week but came up dry (like the season @ that point) and only saw remains of giant puffballs and old hard wood lovers.
> Thinking about getting some oyster inoculated wood dowels to "seed" some of the dead hard wood on my land to stretch mushroom season and make an excuse to go 'shrooming more often.
> 
> Now that we've had some significant rain I think you're right and the season is here!
> 
> Hope you (and I) score some greys and blacks this week!


Ya will be going out on Thursday before the wave of weekenders good luck to you as well from what I seen already up it should be a great year let’s hope we stay above freezing so They don’t get stunted 🍄


----------



## Tool fan

And welcome to the group


----------



## mycomomma

Tool fan said:


> Ya I’m trying to be patient but I don’t now how much longer I can wait I know if I go to my early spot I will find but will probably be pinkies just started a new job been kicking my butt will probably be going in the next few days to have a look normally I would already have hours in the woods best of luck will post anything helpful I find


What county are you hunting? I am in Piatt in central Illinois. I looked a couple days ago and didn’t find anything. Frost is coming tonight. I hope it doesn’t mess up the season just as it’s ready to start. My lilacs are just ready to bloom and that is sign that it’s time.


----------



## Tool fan

mycomomma said:


> What county are you hunting? I am in Piatt in central Illinois. I looked a couple days ago and didn’t find anything. Frost is coming tonight. I hope it doesn’t mess up the season just as it’s ready to start. My lilacs are just ready to bloom and that is sign that it’s time.


Rock island is one of them


----------



## Tool fan

Had to pick me a snack today things are coming along with this cool down hopefully it slows and prolongs things a longer season seams to help me yield more fruit


----------



## Tool fan

Tool fan said:


> Had to pick me a snack today things are coming along with this cool down hopefully it slows and prolongs things a longer season seams to help me yield more fruit
> View attachment 37727


Would have left them but they where on public land and right on the path anyone who was looking would have seen them


----------



## ChefMike09

Tool fan said:


> Had to pick me a snack today things are coming along with this cool down hopefully it slows and prolongs things a longer season seams to help me yield more fruit
> View attachment 37727


What county?


----------



## Tool fan

ChefMike09 said:


> What county?


Rock island


----------



## dXbowhntr

Dry out there but found a few today. Gotta have that first panfull, even though they are small.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Half a loaf is better than none!


----------



## Velvetmaggot

First Morels of 2021 found April 11 in southeast Illinois Jersey county.


----------



## Tool fan

Looking good went last night all still to small on non existent in the few spots I checked


----------



## northcentral

Went out yesterday for 3 hours in Peoria County. Pretty dry and the woods looked a bit early in terms of morel conditions. Plan to go out Saturday morning to see if anything comes up between now and then.


----------



## TedC

northcentral said:


> Went out yesterday for 3 hours in Peoria County. Pretty dry and the woods looked a bit early in terms of morel conditions. Plan to go out Saturday morning to see if anything comes up between now and then.


Wondering what the snow and frost conditions the next two nights will do to the season? Delay it? Or destroy it?


----------



## Tool fan

TedC said:


> Wondering what the snow and frost conditions the next two nights will do to the season? Delay it? Or destroy it?


Only time will tell I guess I have wed and Thur off so will be going and monitoring the ones I left to c what effect it has on them most I left where in pinky stage as I call it did cover with leaves most of them so I should be able to see a difference in the ones I did cover and the ones I didn’t a little experiment if you will will post some pictures and let you all know my findings until then happy hunting may your bags be full👍


----------



## mycomomma

I was worried that the snow and hard freeze in central Illinois would ruin the mushrooms that were up, so I picked the little guys earlier than I otherwise would have. I was afraid that they would freeze and turn to mush. Hopefully we will have many more to come after the freeze as the season is just beginning here. Covered 5 little pinky ones with a drop cloth to see if that makes any difference and they will grow bigger after the freeze instead of being stunted. Anyone have experience with how a hard freeze at the beginning of the season effects things?


----------



## Already Gone

Frost/freeze will "burn" the tips of exposed morels in my experience.
When i absolutely feel i must pick the little ones(for whatever reason), they go right into the dehydrator. 
You get a little better mileage out of them that way.

It is good to see some of the familiar names. Better to know you survived the last year.


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> Frost/freeze will "burn" the tips of exposed morels in my experience.
> When i absolutely feel i must pick the little ones(for whatever reason), they go right into the dehydrator.
> You get a little better mileage out of them that way.
> 
> It is good to see some of the familiar names. Better to know you survived the last year.


Hey how’s it going buddy good to c you survived as well let’s hope it don’t hard freeze maybe just refrigerates them for us 🤞


----------



## fungiforager

will/cook


----------



## Tool fan

Lookin


fungiforager said:


> View attachment 38017
> will/cook
> looking good is it dry there or you thinking the cold got to some of them ?
> thanks for the report!


----------



## fungiforager

Dry and correction, about 10-15 are from the dunes


Tool fan said:


> Lookin


----------



## Tool fan

Well the cold definitely had some effects this is what I’ve been seeing



































dry on tops or freezer burnt


----------



## Tool fan

Off to a different spot wish me luck 🍄🍄🍄


----------



## Tool fan

Public enemy #1


----------



## Tool fan

Three in like ten minutes then nothing
Thinking we need some rain supposed to tomorrow let’s hope


----------



## Gullyboy

Greetings all. Hope okay I post! Longtime mycohead here. Did not get into the fungals until I lived in the PNW and now am back where I grew up in IL, so not much experience with Midwest morels. no regular spots or whatever. Spent the day trouncing around creek beds and low areas. Seemed pretty dry surprisingly but my guess is the snow/rain we had didn’t soak much and we need a little heavier rainfall? Anyways, we stick to public land, parks/frisbee golf courses etc.. Here’s my one question.. how important is the knowledge of slippery elms and the morel association?


----------



## Tool fan

I would say learn your trees it is the difference in wondering around hopefully stumbling on some or one and checking the right trees for a bag full the pic I posted with them in a bowl
where all picked around one slippery elm all I can really say about that and I am no expert
Ps. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gullyboy

Awesome, thanks Tool fan. Haha yeah well hey, at least wandering in the woods can be an enjoyable experience on its own, most times! I bring my son with me who’s 3 so can be slow going but always great to watch. I have been bringing him with me since he was a few weeks old in PNW  Gotta start em early haha


----------



## Already Gone

GB - It's all about two things:
location
timing
Location? Ol' Slip is present throughout the state. American elms are more prominent in some areas.
Either will narrow your search and increase your odds. The ones most likely to produce will still have tight bark and twigs intact - first year dead.
As far as timing goes, it is now.

Enjoy!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Tool fan said:


> Three in like ten minutes then nothing
> Thinking we need some rain supposed to tomorrow let’s hope
> View attachment 38152
> View attachment 38153


Yep "supposedly" rain today or tomw but percentages arent very good in my area. FingersCrossed 🤞


----------



## Tool fan

Went for a short hike after work this is a good example of what we are saying all one dead/dying elm (lucky I guess)😉


----------



## Regionnaire

fungiforager said:


> View attachment 38017
> will/cook


Nice to know...thanks. I just did a quick scout of Will and Cook counties for the first time (I'm from NWI). I LOVED how Will county and southern Cook looked. I'm going to be hunting there for the first time next week...can't wait!


----------



## Tool fan

Ooo no they calling for 86* here on tue and canceled the rain not good and 80 something on Monday


----------



## Already Gone

Springtime weather prediction is not always precise.
It might reach 90.


----------



## Tool fan

Don’t say that


----------



## Tool fan

Our season may be over before it really started


----------



## Lisa Bird




----------



## Gullyboy

Thanks for the info!! Super interesting to say the least. Just another awesome example of how much everything around us is connected


----------



## dXbowhntr

4.5 hours this morning. Cook co. Still really dry out there.


----------



## Gullyboy

Well have you all to thank for the tips! Spent 3 hours out today and had great luck!


----------



## Gullyboy

Tazewell County:


----------



## Already Gone

Here is one more tip:
If you use a knife(and a brush), you won't get dirt in your MESH bag.


----------



## Gullyboy

Oh, do you mean like this one? Yeah, not worried about a thing like DIRT when I’m hunting mushies  Oh and I pinch and mash my picks, leaves the mycelium while pushing it down, protecting and allowing for continued growth! Thanks but that isn’t a tip! Lol that’s just blabber


----------



## Gullyboy

Your attempt at being alpha macho doesn’t quite work as well without a find to show as well, ya know, with no dirt and clean cuts


----------



## Gullyboy

Also, sorry in no way trying to be a douche!! Just having a little fun back


----------



## shroomsearcher

Already Gone said:


> Here is one more tip:
> If you use a knife(and a brush), you won't get dirt in your MESH bag.


Good tip! I have a small Barlow pocket knife that I use to cut all my mushrooms, and I bought a makeup brush at Dollar General for a buck! The mesh bags came from the Wal Mart laundry dept. They're the ones that ladies put their delicates in before they go in the washer. A 2 pack cost a buck 49 IIRC.


----------



## Gullyboy

Old timer out west taught me how best to harvest, just been doing that ever since. He even went so far as to stomp down the first of his finds. Pretty amazing fellow.


----------



## Regionnaire

Tool fan said:


> Ooo no they calling for 86* here on tue and canceled the rain not good and 80 something on Monday


Still supposed to be some rain with those high temps (Tues night-Wed), then cool down a little. Blacks might be done, but the rest should still show up without too many issues.


----------



## Gullyboy

Found these today also, didn’t harvest because wasn’t sure but first thought was pheasant back, but seemed a little light colored? Maybe dried a bit?


----------



## Gullyboy

No, AG, I don’t have a microscope to view any spores collected at this point, but on my way there! Side note here, I threw my butts into a jar of rye berries.. anyone have experience spawning morel mycelium? Not sure if that was the proper way but I was anxious to try my treasure as has been probably 30+ years. Delish! Thanks again all for the tips and pointers! What an amazing experience! Greatly appreciated everyone


----------



## Already Gone

As always, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Gullyboy

Haha AG


----------



## morelsxs

Tool fan said:


> Ooo no they calling for 86* here on tue and canceled the rain not good and 80 something on Monday


😣


----------



## fungiforager

View attachment 38302












got this for the wifes bday, handmade in Lithuania, has a nice wild boar bristle brush on the handle


----------



## Gullyboy

Found a few stragglers today, pretty dang dry. Hoping for that rain wed/thurs!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Regionnaire said:


> Still supposed to be some rain with those high temps (Tues night-Wed), then cool down a little. Blacks might be done, but the rest should still show up without too many issues.


I can remember working up a pretty good sweat hunting late season morels. It didn't matter because I was still finding them!


----------



## Regionnaire

shroomsearcher said:


> I can remember working up a pretty good sweat hunting late season morels. It didn't matter because I was still finding them!


Found some nice blacks today in NW Indiana, so they aren't done yet. Peckers were just starting. Just might hit Will/Cook tomorrow. not sure yet


----------



## Regionnaire

Didn't make it across the border, but still finding blacks in NW IN. If we get the much needed rain, I'll still make it over there at least once.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Whoa! Blacks and half-frees says you are ahead of the game in that spot! Why go anywhere else?


----------



## Regionnaire

shroomsearcher said:


> Whoa! Blacks and half-frees says you are ahead of the game in that spot! Why go anywhere else?


I would like to personally confirm a new forest. I could just camp at a few go-to's and easily rake in over 1000. But I like to find 1 new spot per year. This year is actually a good example of why I do that. I lost at least 15 trees in my favorite forest that produced anywhere from 20-100+. A ton of others are down too, some laying/stacked on other holes. There's so much more light shining through now. I normally would already have double what I do from that forest. I already found a bunch out there, but 250-300 were from 1 group of ash trees, and 90% half-free.

Not to mention, the number of peckers in relation to greys and yellows is really high. I'll still cut 'em n eat 'em, but I loves me some shrooms with a little meat on their bones. This area doesn't always spit out the blacks like this year


----------



## mmh

Lisa Bird said:


> View attachment 38234


I think that pretty much covers it all. Our puny human brains just cant keep up.


----------



## Tool fan

Regionnaire said:


> Didn't make it across the border, but still finding blacks in NW IN. If we get the much needed rain, I'll still make it over there at least once.


I’m all the way on the west side of the state next to IA still early here if we get some ran it will probably explode I have found tons of pinky grays that I left to grow was eighty here today don’t know if they made it will be out in the rain tomorrow with some updates but if we don’t get some rain we will not have a season calling for more eighties this weekend 🤬😭


----------



## Already Gone

I am halfway between you mugs. My indicator tree says go. My first trip will be tomorrow afternoon or Friday morning. Rain will help. This would be the perfect time for a good ol' fashioned gully washer. Two inches.

BTW, Tool fan, i saw 87 on my truck thermometer yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Tool fan

I’m in this is my indicator tree lol


----------



## kelley

Already Gone said:


> I am halfway between you mugs. My indicator tree says go. My first trip will be tomorrow afternoon or Friday morning. Rain will help. This would be the perfect time for a good ol' fashioned gully washer. Two inches.
> 
> BTW, Tool fan, i saw 87 on my truck thermometer yesterday afternoon.


----------



## kelley

Went out for about an hour last Sunday Richland county. Found a few nice ones.


----------



## Regionnaire

Blacks are finishing up in NW IN. The ones I found today were mostly old. 64 shrooms total today. Peckers are just starting


----------



## Tool fan

It’s raining we need it so bad


----------



## Tool fan

Dry dry dry


----------



## Regionnaire

Tool fan said:


> It’s raining we need it so bad


Those from today?


----------



## Tool fan

👍


----------



## Tool fan

Yes


----------



## Regionnaire

Tool fan said:


> Yes


Goin' strong...I like it!


----------



## shrim

I found 2 small yellows Tuesday near Willow Springs. It's been a rough season for us so far. We went down around Springfield the weekend of the 17th and only found 15. The ground seems really dry so hopefully this rain and a warm day on Saturday gives us some more. If anyone has any suggestions for general areas around Chicago to check out I'd really appreciate it. The forest preserves haven't yielded me much since living up here.


----------



## Kbart

Gullyboy said:


> Well have you all to thank for the tips! Spent 3 hours out today and had great luck!
> View attachment 38247


Try to pinch those bad boys a little higher off the ground. Try to leave a little stub as to not take soil up with the stem


----------



## dXbowhntr

Access WARM Data - Login



Does anyone else use soil temp as their indicator? I've been using the 4" under bare soil @ 10 am temp as my indicator for quite a few years now. It's allowed me to harvest plenty of mushrooms in years where calendar watchers are in the woods weeks too late. Pretty much the entire state of Illinois hit the temp trigger by April 10. I saw the ground temps and hit the woods. Found my first of the season, in NE IL, on April 11.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Tool fan said:


> It’s raining we need it so bad


Yes! Nice, slow, day long soaker today! Should be good to go, and it's right on time for NE Ohio.



dXbowhntr said:


> Access WARM Data - Login
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else use soil temp as their indicator? I've been using the 4" under bare soil @ 10 am temp as my indicator for quite a few years now. It's allowed me to harvest plenty of mushrooms in years where calendar watchers are in the woods weeks too late. Pretty much the entire state of Illinois hit the temp trigger by April 10. I saw the ground temps and hit the woods. Found my first of the season, in NE IL, on April 11.


As noted above, I live in NE Ohio, so that site wouldn't do me much good. I'll have to look for something more local. I'm betting the Ohio State University Ag Extension has something like that. I'm just curious, what is the temperature that you look for?


----------



## morelsxs

Regionnaire said:


> I would like to personally confirm a new forest. I could just camp at a few go-to's and easily rake in over 1000. But I like to find 1 new spot per year. This year is actually a good example of why I do that. I lost at least 15 trees in my favorite forest that produced anywhere from 20-100+. A ton of others are down too, some laying/stacked on other holes. There's so much more light shining through now. I normally would already have double what I do from that forest. I already found a bunch out there, but 250-300 were from 1 group of ash trees, and 90% half-free.
> 
> Not to mention, the number of peckers in relation to greys and yellows is really high. I'll still cut 'em n eat 'em, but I loves me some shrooms with a little meat on their bones. This area doesn't always spit out the blacks like this year


I know here in PA, blacks are plentiful this year. I haven't seen such numbers in quantity nor have I seen so many folks findin' them like this year. None near the size of Thran's beautiful blacks but some fresh, good lookin' shrooms!


----------



## Regionnaire

shrim said:


> I found 2 small yellows Tuesday near Willow Springs. It's been a rough season for us so far. We went down around Springfield the weekend of the 17th and only found 15. The ground seems really dry so hopefully this rain and a warm day on Saturday gives us some more. If anyone has any suggestions for general areas around Chicago to check out I'd really appreciate it. The forest preserves haven't yielded me much since living up here.


I haven't hunted them, but the parks around Orland Park/Palos Hills are supposed to be awesome


----------



## Tool fan

Slow day need more rain two more days of eighties coming 😥


----------



## Tool fan

Tell you what sheds are a dropping found one two days in a row 
and I never find them just the other thing deer leave behind 
💩 any day in the woods is a good day


----------



## Regionnaire

Tool fan said:


> Tell you what sheds are a dropping found one two days in a row
> and I never find them just the other thing deer leave behind
> 💩 any day in the woods is a good day


I need to find some antlers...my dogs love 'em.


----------



## Regionnaire

shroomsearcher said:


> Whoa! Blacks and half-frees says you are ahead of the game in that spot! Why go anywhere else?


Confirmed a new park on this side of the border. Even though it wasn't Illinois, mission accomplished. Still want to find some over there, though.


----------



## Already Gone

Found a few blacks and a couple grays. Nothing picture worthy.
We decided we would shift gears.


----------



## Already Gone

Had a nice walk this afternoon.


----------



## Tool fan

Already Gone said:


> Found a few blacks and a couple grays. Nothing picture worthy.
> We decided we would shift gears.
> View attachment 38676


Wow that’s a ton


----------



## dXbowhntr

shroomsearcher said:


> Yes! Nice, slow, day long soaker today! Should be good to go, and it's right on time for NE Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> As noted above, I live in NE Ohio, so that site wouldn't do me much good. I'll have to look for something more local. I'm betting the Ohio State University Ag Extension has something like that. I'm just curious, what is the temperature that you look for?


When I see 10 am 4" under bare soil temp at 52-54° four or five days in a row. That's the temp/time frame the mycelium needs for incubation. If there is adequate moisture fruiting starts. For me in northern IL, I've seen the temp trigger occur in mid-March. That year I was done picking by April 5, got plenty. Calendar watchers went out in the traditional late April/early May period and all the talk was about what a bad year it was, how people kept getting skunked. I had been paying attention to the soil temp for a few years by that point but that was the year the lesson really sunk in.


----------



## dXbowhntr

dXbowhntr said:


> When I see 10 am 4" under bare soil temp at 52-54° four or five days in a row. That's the temp/time frame the mycelium needs for incubation. If there is adequate moisture fruiting starts. For me in northern IL, I've seen the temp trigger occur in mid-March. That year I was done picking by April 5, got plenty. Calendar watchers went out in the traditional late April/early May period and all the talk was about what a bad year it was, how people kept getting skunked. I had been paying attention to the soil temp for a few years by that point but that was the year the lesson really sunk in.


All-time daily high temp records for March in Chicago. One year stands out for a crazy string of 80° days.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Already Gone said:


> Found a few blacks and a couple grays. Nothing picture worthy.
> We decided we would shift gears.
> View attachment 38676


Wow! Now that's a ramp harvest! Looks like you just harvest the tops. My buddy is in a Facebook ramp chat group or whatever, and this is what many of them recommend. Ramps are notorious for being slow to spread. So they advocate only taking the tops and leaving the bulbs in the ground. The whole plant is incredibly delicious, and I think something like fried Italian greens made with ramps would be phenomenal. You just wouldn't need the garlic!



dXbowhntr said:


> When I see 10 am 4" under bare soil temp at 52-54° four or five days in a row. That's the temp/time frame the mycelium needs for incubation. If there is adequate moisture fruiting starts. For me in northern IL, I've seen the temp trigger occur in mid-March. That year I was done picking by April 5, got plenty. Calendar watchers went out in the traditional late April/early May period and all the talk was about what a bad year it was, how people kept getting skunked. I had been paying attention to the soil temp for a few years by that point but that was the year the lesson really sunk in.


Thanks for the tips. Always good to have more info. I have a temperature probe, and when I sink it into my back yard, in a spot that gets all day sun, at the warmest time of the afternoon, and the soil temp reads in the high 40's, I figure I'm safe. I don't so much watch the calendar as I do the "signs". Dandelions need a certain soil temp for them to sprout. 

Forsythia, lilac and dogwood are all indicators of how things are moving along, but must be taken with a grain of salt. Dogwoods blooming in suburban front yards don't necessarily mean the ones growing in the wild are. I got a chance to take a hike through a nearby woods today. The may apples have been up for a while, but are starting to get big. More importantly dogwoods are blooming and trilliums are up! 

So, It's time to go! But, we're going to get another kick in the teeth tonight. With the passing of this cold front, we're going to have freezing temps with widespread frosts tonight. I'm just hoping there's enough leaf out in the canopy to keep the frost off the shrooms on the forest floor.


----------



## Gullyboy

Looking great everyone! Yeah I’m not doing a very good job at pinching these off :/ Sigh* When the masses swear by knives, best not to bring ham-errrr! Okay okay I’ll get a knife! Any recommendations? Saw some pretty cool examples previously.. anyone prefer a hook or anything like that? I have access to castration knives etc. LOL. 🐷🐖👏🥓🥓 Had a great day out in tazewell near the river. Great looking finds folks! Happy huntin!


----------



## Gullyboy

Hoppy Hunting I mean lol


----------



## dXbowhntr

Already Gone said:


> Found a few blacks and a couple grays. Nothing picture worthy.
> We decided we would shift gears.
> View attachment 38676


I used to dig them up and rotate my spots. But I really like the greens best so I started leaving the dandelion puller at home and now I just bring a scissors. Here's a tasty side dish. Ramp greens sauteed in garlic olive oil with baby arrugula mixed in at flame out to wilt it. Grated Reggiano, hemp seeds, carrot.


----------



## fungiforager

shrim said:


> I found 2 small yellows Tuesday near Willow Springs. It's been a rough season for us so far. We went down around Springfield the weekend of the 17th and only found 15. The ground seems really dry so hopefully this rain and a warm day on Saturday gives us some more. If anyone has any suggestions for general areas around Chicago to check out I'd really appreciate it. The forest preserves haven't yielded me much since living up here.


Kankakee state park and the Indiana dunes are known to produce..there's competition but they're there.....


----------



## dXbowhntr

"Forsythia, lilac and dogwood are all indicators of how things are moving along, but must be taken with a grain of salt. Dogwoods blooming in suburban front yards don't necessarily mean the ones growing in the wild are."

Shroomsearcher, I completely agree. Micro climates and local conditions rule the day, when it comes down to it.

You mentioned the trilliums. They started by me two weeks ago, which is earlier than most years. Then temps dropped and they really slowed their progress. I wasn't seeing the start of buds last Sunday, still just three small leaves near the ground. And the mayapples, in my area they were actually lagging the morels this year. I have never seen that. 3" tall mayapples and I was picking morels. Every year is a new experience!


----------



## Already Gone

Early as this season has been, my indicator tree was correct. It is on the west bank of a 4 acre retention pond in a suburban subdivision. It's peak blooming has corresponded with with the first flush of yellow morels in a nearby woods each of the past 21 springs. Without fail.

Yes, we practice sustainable harvest on the ramps. Not one bulb was injured in the performance of this task. It takes them 7-8 years to reproduce. The seeds can take a year and a half to germinate. We only take one leaf per plant unless there are four. I use the same scissors i use to cut tomato suckers. The chef that got those leaves won't waste any either.


----------



## Tool fan

Went for a walk after work man not doing very well this season


----------



## Already Gone

It's too damned dry.


----------



## dXbowhntr

These were gray and acorn size last Saturday. I was hopeful for this weekend but it rained <0.1" during the week where these were. Yesterday I went to a completely different area that had a little more rain and I got a decent bag of good size fresh ones. But it took 4 hours of hiking for that one bag of about 60 morels. C'mon rain, there's still time!


----------



## Regionnaire

We're at an in-between stage here in NW IN too. Normally, I would've found tons of peckers by now, but they've been scant and scattered. Have a lot of spots where they haven't shown up yet. Other than some yellows and a grey, I mostly found older blacks and peckers today. Only 49, but it puts me over 1000 for the season.

Did okay in the rain department over here, albeit still dry. This warm spurt and the coming rain should get the peckers and yellows going


----------



## rdbrds

Tool fan said:


> Went for a walk after work man not doing very well this season
> View attachment 38861
> View attachment 38862


sorry to hear that this is the best start in tazewell county in 20 years, under growth starting to make it a challenge


----------



## Tool fan

On Thursday we spent eight hours in the woods for seven half dead ones


----------



## Tool fan

Getting a little frustrated and burnt out work all day then walk tell dark for seven here or seven there or less time to go north sounds like


----------



## Tool fan

Two hours today


----------



## Tool fan

Only ☝ 
not as dry as most I have found


----------



## Tool fan

Probably cause near creek


----------



## Tool fan

So what your saying is there’s a chance finally getting rain maybe to late all 60s for the next week


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Tool fan

What does everyone think ?


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Tool fan said:


> What does everyone think ?


Looks Good to me, what we were waiting for right! 🌦 Very Good weather to closeout season! Im hopeful for another week or two..?


----------



## fungiforager




----------



## dXbowhntr

Tool fan said:


> What does everyone think ?


Season could have some legs with a forecast like that. Really need a soaker though, these recent rains have been kind of spotty.


----------



## Tool fan

we got a half inch here


----------



## Already Gone

Kitty says the end is near.
We didn't get much rain, but at least it didn't get drier. I will wear my soon-to-have-Medicare ass out(in the woods) today.
There is hope for a week or so.


----------



## Already Gone

Lunch was fresh.


----------



## Tool fan

I have the next two days off so I’m going to as always put the boots to the ground and if I don’t find any I’ll still have the time with nature we will see if there’s anything left out there in my stomping grounds 👍


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> I have the next two days off so I’m going to as always put the boots to the ground and if I don’t find any I’ll still have the time with nature we will see if there’s anything left out there in my stomping grounds 👍


Good Luck, cat!


----------



## Queenpoopsalot

100 morels, found May 1, by 3 people basically in one very steep area midslope NW IL (in view of Mississippi River). After couple hours of searching all we were saying is "it is way too dry". Then surprised to find these mid slope about 11:30am sun shining on the area. Lighting up the morels. They seemed fresh but a little on dry side.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I'd rather find them a little on the dry side than a little soggy!


----------



## Where_Morels

shroomsearcher said:


> I'd rather find them a little on the dry side than a little soggy!


I rather find any...


----------



## Where_Morels

Hello All,

New to the hunt but I been out in the SW side of cook county looking for Morels and...zilch, nada! I am hopeful and will continue the search. 

I would like to add that I found my first and only Morel 2 years ago near the west loop (Chicago) under a dogwood with fresh mulch.


----------



## Tool fan

Seven hours got three granddad son and baby


----------



## Tool fan

Must have been three I missed on another walk
But all In all a great day in the woods


----------



## Already Gone

It would appear the obese female is exercising her vocal cords a tad early this season.


----------



## murdy

Found 20 just north of the state line this morning. Fairly dried out.


----------



## goshawk75

murdy said:


> Found 20 just north of the state line this morning. Fairly dried out.


 Found 108 in Fulton County. Quite a few fresh.


----------



## goshawk75




----------



## Where_Morels

I was promised THUNDERSTORMS... our ground is dry, too damn dry...


----------



## rdbrds

goshawk75 said:


> Found 108 in Fulton County. Quite a few fresh.


----------



## rdbrds

Tazewell county going absolutely crazy this rain sun temperatures are just what the doctor ordered, enjoy the next 10 days!!


----------



## goshawk75

Already Gone said:


> It would appear the obese female is exercising her vocal cords a tad early this season.


With this cool weather I think that chubby chick might want to take a break for a few days.


----------



## Tool fan

If I was going north next wed/Thur how far you guys think I should go?


----------



## Tool fan

Went again today and got skunked just think it’s a off year for my immediate spots barely got a hundred last year was over 250 year before was over 450 so idk. All I can think is that cold then dry killed it I have seen some finds in my area on fb but nothing like the past few years


----------



## Tool fan

I have to many people to give to so if I don’t go north and hit some I’m out of luck still have some from last year


----------



## Tool fan

Dinner tonight














pork chops fried greys and fries


----------



## Tool fan

I did ring these golden oysters I think


----------



## Tool fan

Find not ring


----------



## Tool fan

Boy they don’t want me getting any morels this year


----------



## dXbowhntr

At least ya got a nice dinner there. Not sure how this weekend will go for me. My area was warm early then dry and cold before the rain finally came. Maybe not too late but it remains to be seen.


----------



## Already Gone




----------



## Regionnaire

Found a little new growth today in NW IN, but some picked today had frostbite or aged prematurely. Mostly small/med yellows/greys and a group of larger/older peckers


----------



## dXbowhntr

Saturday was a bust, at an area that I really had high hopes for this year. Big wave of elms died off there but just no rain to make them pop. Sunday I went a bit south and had a little luck at the same area where I got ~60 last weekend. Another 40 or so yesterday, some really good size and fresh. I think that's about it for my season though, really had to work hard for maybe 150 morels this year.


----------



## Kokomorel

dXbowhntr said:


> Saturday was a bust, at an area that I really had high hopes for this year. Big wave of elms died off there but just no rain to make them pop. Sunday I went a bit south and had a little luck at the same area where I got ~60 last weekend. Another 40 or so yesterday, some really good size and fresh. I think that's about it for my season though, really had to work hard for maybe 150 morels this year.


Too early to give up yet you won’t know if you don’t go


----------



## Already Gone

Kokomorel said:


> Too early to give up yet you won’t know if you don’t go


Nonsense.


----------



## Tool fan

thinking of Wisconsin for my lil trip


----------



## goshawk75

Kokomorel said:


> Too early to give up yet you won’t know if you don’t go


There is still time. My 64 year old ass has lost some ambition but I had a younger friend find 31 fresh yellows this morning west of Peoria.


----------



## Regionnaire

I'm still finding blacks in NW IN, and just found the first fresh yellows in a couple forests. I think we have one more push after a few days of warmth...same with Illinois


----------



## Kbart

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 39313
> 
> Boy they don’t want me getting any morels this year


Well, I guess the good news is that we've apparently fixed the "global warming" problem....


----------



## bigdog 18

i need help identifying this, it’s not a morel but i can’t find what this is. i’m in decatur area.


----------

